# Java ist auch eine Insel für Anfänger?



## juniordeveloper (27. Nov 2011)

Ist Java ist auch eine Insel in der 10.Auflage für Anfänger geeignet?Ich habs mir mal angekuckt scheint auf jdem Fall ausführlich zu sein.Was haltet ihr davon für einen anfänger?


----------



## Marcinek (27. Nov 2011)

Zu diesem Thema gibt es 1000 Threads hier. Einfach mal das Buchforumaufklappen oder mal suchen.


----------



## Fab1 (27. Nov 2011)

Ich würde es dir nicht raten. Das Buch ist sehr gut, aber für den Anfang würde ich Java von Kopf bis Fuß nehmen. Anschließend dann bei Themen die du noch nicht ganz verstanden hast, oder in die du mehr einsteigen möchtest kannst du die Insel nehmen.


----------



## ARadauer (28. Nov 2011)

Ich würde es auch eher als Nachschlagewerk benutzen. Zum Anfangen gibt es bessere... zb das von Java von Kopf bis Fuß


----------



## Tomate_Salat (28. Nov 2011)

Ist imho gerade für den Anfang zuviel. Es erschlägt dich z.T. mit Informationen von denen du als Anfänger nicht beurteilen kannst, was wichtig zu wissen ist und was nicht. Ich würde es eher als sehr gutes Nachschlagewerk ansehen (auf das man gerne verweist) und zum Lernen etwas anderes suchen. Alternativ zu einem Buch gibt es auch noch den java video kurs fürs gleiche Geld wie eine Literatur. 

Aber wie bereits gesagt: zu dem Thema, was man für den Anfang nehmen soll, gibt es jede Woche einen neuen Thread. Einfach mal das Forum durchsuchen, da findest du einige pro-/kontras.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Nov 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Zu diesem Thema gibt es 1000 Threads hier. Einfach mal das Buchforumaufklappen oder mal suchen.



Ich hab bis jetzt ja auch immer auf diese Anfragen geantwortet. Aber das Thema kommt wirklich alle 2 Tage! 

Mensch seid mal nicht so faul und sucht bitte erstmal. Gerade zu dem Thema hir finden sich echt unabzählbar viele Threads....


----------



## Fab1 (28. Nov 2011)

[tipp]Kaufe dir Java von Kopf bis Fuß, wenn du leichter mit Bücher lernst. Wenn du lieber Videos schaust, dann das JavaVideoTutorial von hdi. Damit bist du am besten beraten glaub mir.[/tipp] 

Musste die neue Funktion einfach mal testen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (8. Dez 2011)

Die Java Insel ist nicht schlecht. Zum Nachschlagen super, für den Anfang hat mir damals das "Java 5 Programmierhandbuch" sehr geholfen. Das müsste es auch in einer aktuellen Fassung für Java 6 oder 7 geben. Was mir sehr gut gefiel waren die nützlichen Beispiele die nicht unbedingt realitätsfremd waren wie man das aus anderen Büchern her kennt.


----------



## Almassiva (30. Dez 2011)

Mal ne Frage: Hier wird ja Java von Kopf bis Fuß vorgeschlagen. Jedoch ist das Buch von 2006. Ist das egal? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust monatelang Java lernen und dann plötzlich heisst es: Es gibt bereits Java 7, deine Kenntnisse bringen kaum was bzw. du musst NOCHMAL Java lernen und diesmal Java 7.

Was ich sagen will: Macht es einen Unterschied ein Java Anfänger Buch zu kaufen von 2006 oder 2011?


----------



## pro2 (30. Dez 2011)

An der Java SE hat sich auch seit 2006 nicht soviel verändert. Die grundlegenden Dinge sind die gleichen geblieben, Klassen und Funktionen werden immer noch gleich geschrieben.. es ist halt nur immer mal was neues dazu gekommen oder verbessert worden. Daher macht es absolut nicht aus, dass das Buch von 2006 ist.


----------



## Almassiva (30. Dez 2011)

Alles Klar Danke


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Dez 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, das J7 bereits stark eingesetzt wird. Ich selber arbeite immernoch mit J6 (und ich mache Java hauptsächlich privat). Oft werden sogar noch versionen unter J6 eingesetzt. Das Buch kannst du auf jeden Fall noch Benutzen ;-).


----------



## Landei (30. Dez 2011)

Die Sprachänderungen in Java 7 lassen sich an einer Hand aufzählen, google mal nach "Project Coin".


----------



## maestr0 (30. Dez 2011)

Für das selbstständige Lernen ist Java von Kopf bis Fuß bestens geeignet. Meiner Meinung nach würde ich Anfängern aber lieber ein Video Training empfehlen,da die Trainer meist Jahre lange Erfahrung haben und dieses Wissen sehr gut übermitteln kann.


----------



## Fab1 (30. Dez 2011)

maestr0 hat gesagt.:


> Für das selbstständige Lernen ist Java von Kopf bis Fuß bestens geeignet. Meiner Meinung nach würde ich Anfängern aber lieber ein Video Training empfehlen,da die Trainer meist Jahre lange Erfahrung haben und dieses Wissen sehr gut übermitteln kann.



Erfahrung hin oder her, dass lässt sich meines Erachtens pauschal nicht sagen. Dies kommt immer auf den Lerntyp der jeweiligen Person an, wurde weiter oben ja schon erwähnt.


----------



## Idk (30. Dez 2011)

Das Frag ich mich jetzt auch.

Java 5 ist ja eigentlich Java 1.5 das wurde ja wegen der großen Veränderung so genannt.
Warum wird dann auch Java 1.7, 7 genannt ?? Dann muss es ja wieder große Veränderungen
geben oder ??


----------



## pro2 (30. Dez 2011)

Idk hat gesagt.:


> Das Frag ich mich jetzt auch.
> 
> Java 5 ist ja eigentlich Java 1.5 das wurde ja wegen der großen Veränderung so genannt.
> Warum wird dann auch Java 1.7, 7 genannt ?? Dann muss es ja wieder große Veränderungen
> geben oder ??



Das sind alles nur Spielereien mit den Namen.. bleiben wir dabei, wir sind jetzt bei Version 7. Ob wir jetzt dabei sagen 1.7 oder 7, macht auch keinen Unterschied. Wenns dich interessiert, warum es zu diesen Unterschieden in der Namensgebung gekommen ist: Hier bei Wiki stehts


----------



## Landei (30. Dez 2011)

Idk hat gesagt.:


> Das Frag ich mich jetzt auch.
> 
> Java 5 ist ja eigentlich Java 1.5 das wurde ja wegen der großen Veränderung so genannt.
> Warum wird dann auch Java 1.7, 7 genannt ?? Dann muss es ja wieder große Veränderungen
> geben oder ??



Eigentlich war es so geplant, aber dann hat Oracle die Notbremse gezogen und die zwei wirklich fundamentalen Änderungen (Module a.k.a. Project Jigsaw, und Closures) auf Java 8 verschoben, das zur Zeit für Anfang 2013 vorgesehen ist (wahrscheinlich dachte Oracle, dass man _alles _versprechen kann, solange es nur nach dem Weltuntergang Ende 2012 erfolgt...)


----------



## Kababär (31. Dez 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, benutzte man auf ein Mal runde Zahlen 2 und 7 und nicht mehr 1.2, 1.7, weil es von den frühreren Versionen einen zu großen Sprung gab.
Denn Java 1.1 hatte 500classes zur Verfügung in der Liberary, Java 1.2 hatte schon satte 2300. 
Weil es eben diesen neuen Sprung gab, sagten die meisten, es muss etwas Neues sein, also nennen wir es Java 2.
Ob du aber 1.2 oder 2 benutzt, ist eigentlich egal.

Es sind einfach nur Spielereien  

[wr]Ich bin selbst noch Anfänger, also ohne Gewähr![/wr]

Nach meinem Wissen... 

Quelle : Head First Java

[tipp]Das ist übrigens das beste Buch für Anfänger[/tipp]


----------



## FGV-IT-P (3. Jan 2012)

Hey,

weiß nicht genau ob das jetzt hier hingehört, aber ich hoffe einfach mal auf eine Antwort 

Hab mir auch die Insel geholt und finde sie sehr gut (habe vorher jedoch auch schon über 1 jahr java gelernt!). Womit ich mich jedoch noch nicht befasst habe ist Netzwerkprogrammierung.
Meine Frage jetzt ist, ob Java ist auch eine Insel 10 dieses Thema behandelt? Ich habe bei der html-Fassung mit der Suchfunktion gesucht, doch nichts gefunden und auch beim schnellen Durchblättern bin ich nicht auf das Thema gestoßen.
Da ich zeitlich etwas unter druck stehe frage ich also hier mal nach.

Gruß FGV-IT-P


----------



## xehpuk (3. Jan 2012)

Zum Vorposter: Zu Auflage 10 wurde die Insel in zwei Bänder gesplittet. Den ersten findet man nach wie vor online. Den zweiten nicht: Java 7 – Mehr als eine Insel. Das Handbuch zu den Java SE Bibliotheken - Das Buch von Galileo Computing


----------



## Fab1 (3. Jan 2012)

Java ist auch eine Insel, Download bei heise

in der Beschreibung steht, dass Netzwerkprogrammierung behandelt wird, wie ausführlich kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## FGV-IT-P (3. Jan 2012)

Ja, das weiß ich. Ich weiß auch das in dem ersten Buch manche Themen nur angeschnitten werden. Meine Frage war jetzt, ob Netzwerkprogrammierung dabei ist?


----------



## FGV-IT-P (3. Jan 2012)

ok danke, jetzt muss ich das nur noch zwischen den vielen seiten finden^^


----------



## xehpuk (3. Jan 2012)

Nein, Netzwerkprogrammierung ist nicht dabei. Die Beschreibung bezieht sich wohl noch auf die 9. Auflage, welche man hier findet: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –


----------



## FGV-IT-P (3. Jan 2012)

Aah vielen dank 
Genau danach hab ich gesucht. Schade das die das bei der 10. Auflage rausgenommen haben!

Jetzt noch eine kurze Antwort für die eigentlich Frage in diesem Thread: Ich finde Java ist auch eine Insel für Anfänger, die mit einigen Begriffen schon was anfangen können super, weil es einfach gut geschrieben ist und man es meiner Meinung nach gut und strukturiert beigebracht bekommt.


----------



## achillesat (3. Jan 2012)

Zum nachschlagen finde ich Java ist auch eine Insel super! 
Für einen Anfänger halte ich davon nicht viel, da dort nicht immer genau ins Detail reingegangen wird!
Java von Kopf bis Fuß ist schon eines der besten Bücher, wenn man Java lernen möchte


----------

